# Toe up socks two at a time.



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I go a book on knitting sock toe up and two at a time. It sounds great but I'm afraid I won't be able to follow the directions. Plus how do you keep the yarn from tangling. Also the cast on looks iffy. Has anyone tried this. I just completed a pair of socks and did them both at the same time but on different needles but not toe up. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> I go a book on knitting sock toe up and two at a time. It sounds great but I'm afraid I won't be able to follow the directions. Plus how do you keep the yarn from tangling. Also the cast on looks iffy. Has anyone tried this. I just completed a pair of socks and did them both at the same time but on different needles but not toe up. Has anyone tried this?


I've been trying for a couple of days to do two at a time, on one circular.. and I am baffled too.. I need to keep trying and browsing for videos to help me figure it out. After I get frustrated, I go back to something easier until I can give it a try again to amp up my frustration level. I am always challenging myself to try new things... I will get it... just not sure when!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Which book did you get?


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

For me, two at a time is a pain because my yarn balls get twisted. I have tried bagging each ball in a ziploc, but am still annoyed by twisting. When I gave the magic loop a whirl it was even worse. 
Kudos to those who have mastered the skill, but for now I'm doing one at a time.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I think my knitting two at a time on seperate needles is the best idea. Maybe I can find a good toe up pattern and just do it that way


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

I do wish I could get you ladies into my living room. I know how to do two-at-a-time toe-up socks. One trick is some skillful yarn movements to keep the two strands from tangling. I do not have that problem when I move the yarn properly. Also, go to YouTube and look up Judy's Magic Cast On. This is the one I prefer. Follow her step by step. It's really easy. Of course, this is not for the faint of heart. :lol:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I *still* like by cuff down DPN socks. I'm a pretty good colorwork knitter and know how to keep the yarn untwisted but why work that hard.... Round and round I go, where I stop - nobody knows....


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

I agree with Jynx....It's work for me to have to think about the yarn placement. And, I also prefer cuff down socks, I like a decorative, somewhat reinforced heel flap like Eye of the Partridge. 
DP's or 2 circulars, one at a time is my speed.


----------



## wetfeet2 (Sep 14, 2011)

i do two at a time, toe up, magic loop socks all the time. as far as the twisting, sometmes i just don't worry about it and untwist it later. other times i just alternate which direction i turn my work, keeps 'em nice and straight.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

wetfeet2 said:


> i do two at a time, toe up, magic loop socks all the time. as far as the twisting, sometmes i just don't worry about it and untwist it later. other times i just alternate which direction i turn my work, keeps 'em nice and straight.


I have a friend at my knitting group who does that, and she loaned me her book but I still don't have the hang of it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Maybe one of Silver's tutorials is clearer? Can't hurt to look at them. Scroll down to see them all.

http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/

Oh! She's put them all available as pdf downloads now! That's new! :-D


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

yes, come to sliver is the bestest tutorial,,,,and printable with pictures....best if you print in color though...use her tutorial for double point needle cuff down socks all the time....as reference.


----------



## crazy4crafts (Nov 10, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I *still* like by cuff down DPN socks. I'm a pretty good colorwork knitter and know how to keep the yarn untwisted but why work that hard.... Round and round I go, where I stop - nobody knows....


I too still like doing my socks cuff down on DPN's one at a time. I especially like the self stripping yarn. I will one day learn how to do toe up and then I will try the magic loop. I have watced the videos and it seems quite easy, but I will wait until after the rush of christmas.


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

I knit my socks two at a time ribbing to toe using "2-at-a-time-Socks" by Melissa Morgan-Oakes.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

wetfeet2 said:


> i do two at a time, toe up, magic loop socks all the time. as far as the twisting, sometmes i just don't worry about it and untwist it later. other times i just alternate which direction i turn my work, keeps 'em nice and straight.


This is the only way I knit socks and like you, I do not worry about the twisting, just untwist later. The book by Melissa Morgan Oak has a great tutorial with a ton of pictures in the front. This is how I taught myself to knit them.


----------



## witchieone (Nov 18, 2011)

There is a video on u-tube on knitting toe up socks- 2 at a time- with 2 circular needles. The woman who made the video has several on other subjects. I think her name on utube is "simply pink" or "forever pink" or "always pink".

In the video she uses both needles to knit with- you start with a sock on the pink needle - work it on to the blue needle- then you knit the next sock off the blue needle onto the pink one....I think..it has been a bit since I watched it.

Once she got past starting the toe...which she said can be tricky- it seemed to go along pretty easily. Also this woman says she teaches this method to her students.

Take a look and see if you can find it on utube- I will go and see if I can find it so you get the correct user name for her. Good luck.


----------



## crazy4crafts (Nov 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Maybe one of Silver's tutorials is clearer? Can't hurt to look at them. Scroll down to see them all.
> 
> http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/
> 
> Oh! She's put them all available as pdf downloads now! That's new! :-D


Thank you for sharing that with us, I have saved it for later reference.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Un twisting is gooooood - gets you up and unfocused on the knitting for a bit. I do all my anything two is needed for on one needle two balls of yarn - Once its a habit you'll un-twist every so often on autopilot. For ease always finish with both on the same needle & start with a fresh pattern row; less confusing.


----------



## ThePaintedSock (Sep 6, 2011)

THis is actually the ONLY way I've evr knit socks. It rocks for thsoe ADHD knitters, like myself, because you never have to go back and knit the second sock and they are always identical!

CAst on IS different, but seriously, once you get the hang of it, you'll wonder were it's been all your life!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am doing toe up also. Yes cast on was a learning curve. I like the Turkish CO, (youtube)
My book is Melissa Morgan Oakes.
Doing 2 at a time isn't that hard. And once I get the toe knit a few inches, I put the ball of yarn inside the toe and just keep knitting.
I am not expert at knitting socks and still need help from the LYS Angel Lady, but I do prefer toe up so I can try the sock on and make sure it isn't too tight at the ankles and calf.
You can do. Don't worry about the yarn tangling.
Linda


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I am working on the first sock of a pair; I am going to do two at a time, but alternate working on first one then the other. I, of course, am using separate needles. I think I won't tangle the yarn that way.


----------



## majorstitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

Here's a link to a knit-along Schoolhouse Press for two socks at a time led by Joyce Williams. http://www.schoolhousepress.com/kalsocks3.htm 
(Unfortunately, Joyce passed away this summer.) Her information is very thorough with photos and explanations. As suggested previously, you can find a tutorial online for Judy's Magic Cast On and you'll be all set to whip out those socks. You can download this knit-along information to your computer in PDF (portable document form) so you can print it out. It sounds more confusing than it really is. Toe up socks with Judy's Magic Cast On are my favorite. Good luck!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

It is the only way I make my socks. Twisting can be a pain but turn you needles to the right on one row and to the left on the next. This takes care of the problem. Some times I forget so when I am at ethe end if a row, with plenty of needle on either side, I hold them upside down and let them untwist. It is so easy to match the toes when starting and the socks end up exactly the same. I use a short row heel with extra yarn to reinforce them or sometimes if I'm being lazy when I get to the heel, I will do an afterthought heel. My sis says I make the best socks!


----------



## kathiba194 (Jun 12, 2011)

With two at a time, magic loop, as you knit down one side and back up the other side of the round, the yarn twists and untwists with each round. It really rarely gets tangled.


----------



## CarolSueB55 (Nov 17, 2011)

Try Michelle Hunter's Videos at knitpurlhunter.com. She breaks down all the steps and they're wonderfully easy to follow. In fact, she's doing a kal right now of two at a time toe up socks.


----------



## Rnlynnohio (Oct 3, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> I am doing toe up also. Yes cast on was a learning curve. I like the Turkish CO, (youtube)
> My book is Melissa Morgan Oakes.
> Doing 2 at a time isn't that hard. And once I get the toe knit a few inches, I put the ball of yarn inside the toe and just keep knitting.
> I am not expert at knitting socks and still need help from the LYS Angel Lady, but I do prefer toe up so I can try the sock on and make sure it isn't too tight at the ankles and calf.
> ...


I am learning to do 2at a time. Putting the yarn in the toe sounds like a great idea! Can't wait to try this.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I think the '...pink' site mentioned above shows how to work the yarn so it does not twist. I have watched it a couple of times but have not been able to get my focus together to actually do it--it takes a great deal of energy for me to focus with the visual issues I have. But it can be done--all I need is an afternoon to calmly play with this.

The toe-up cast on is really quite easy. The Turkish cast on is even simpler than Judy's Magic CO. But both work very well and work well on circular needles. Have done a few socks with them. There is another toe up sock pattern that I really liked. It is from the Anastasia sock: the toe is really a short row heel type technique and gets you out of the tight stitches of the Magic Co or the Turkish CO. Look up that sock pattern which is a free download.


----------



## fuzzylogic55 (Nov 13, 2011)

I tell you, I've tried 2-at-a-time with the book by Melissa Morgan Oakes 3 times and became so frustrated I frogged it each time. I enjoy cuff down 1 at a time, but I 'm going to have to look at the websites everyone has offered and see if that helps. I've been knitting socks for awhile and would like to try 2-at-a-time if it's easy.


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

I love your cozy socks winktatoo,


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

When I start my socks by Melissa's book I just knit the first row which gets all the yarn organized. Then I go into the ribbing. You might try this fuzzylogic55.


----------



## ladymege (Mar 17, 2011)

I used Knit Picks Two at a time-toe up socks and Cat Bordhi's utube videos when I began knitting socks.


----------



## ladymege (Mar 17, 2011)

I used Knit Picks "Two at a time-toe up socks" and Cat Bordhi's utube videos when I began knitting socks.


----------



## jmburk (Nov 18, 2011)

I have done toe up socks two at a time and love them. I guess I am allowed to give the name of the book. It is Queen Kahuna's Crazy Toes and Heels Socks. I googled Queen Kahuna and found it, not sold in stores only from her. She does a lot of talking through it and then going back through the steps as you do them. Lots of pictures and she breaks it down into so many steps for one little operation that I found it easier to understand. This is for two circular needles but I prefer one long needle. I love the way these socks fit. The only part I had trouble with was the heel and after a couple of pairs think I have it figured out. Good luck with your socks.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Jessica-Jean for the link.


----------



## ThePaintedSock (Sep 6, 2011)

Brilliant idea putting the yarn in the toe!
I'm stealing that move!


----------



## fitterknitter (Oct 15, 2011)

I always secure my balls of yarn in separate zip lock bags you I ca easily untangle them.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

I also like the Melissa Morgan-Oakes book, but I do the toe-up version using Judy's magic cast-on (can't remember if she has that in the book but there are videos out there.). Now mind you, this is coming from a woman who has not yet FINISHED a pair of those socks -- but am determined to do so because I so hate falling prey to the "dreaded second sock syndrome". There is another book out, edited by Ann Budd , called "Master KnittersSock Class (or something like that). It covers all different cast-ons, bind-offs, heel styles, etc., and comes with a DVD. I borrowed it from the library and probably will put it on my Christmas List. 
Susan


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Me too Jynx..but after the first of the year I will try toe up 2 at a time...why strain my brain now ..too busy..lol
I did ONE sock toe up and it befuddles my widdle brain lol



Dreamweaver said:


> I *still* like by cuff down DPN socks. I'm a pretty good colorwork knitter and know how to keep the yarn untwisted but why work that hard.... Round and round I go, where I stop - nobody knows....


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

Keep it up, because it is real ppopular. If you flip your work a certain way , you don't tangle so much. 

You can do them two at a time on two circs, too...Lots of people like that better than one needle for the magic loop. 

I will do them that way, I did not like magic loop very much--but I still like DPNS best.

To avoid having the 'second sock'problem, I do what you do--I work two socks on two sets of DPNS and just try to keep even. 

BH


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

Toe up, two at a time is really very easy; when you get the hang of it; you will love it. My tip on keeping them untangled is just to put one ball on each side of myself, and alternate which way you turn, one way one time, the other way the next time. Toe up, two at a time, gives you a finished PAIR, and no sewing. I love this method.


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

I made a pair toe-up two at a time on a circular. I too had the issue of the yarn tangling until I got the socks done to the point that I could put the balls inside the socks and just pull out what I needed for each one. Made it so much easier.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> .
> Doing 2 at a time isn't that hard. And once I get the toe knit a few inches, I put the ball of yarn inside the toe and just keep knitting.
> Linda


Thanks - that is genius!!! I've got to try it on my next pair of socks. Getting little tips like this that make your knitting easier is what is so great about KP.
Jan


----------



## KBfibers (May 12, 2011)

I always carry a work in progress pair of socks in my purse. It's easy to take along and I get both done at the same time. So far I have 8 pair of handknit socks.
It's real easy to cast on the toes, for me, as I use a backward loop to cast on. For the first the toe, I start with both needle tips facing up and together. Place a slip knot on the left needle, then a backward loop on the right and then another backward loop on the left... I continue till have I all the stitches to start the toes. I slide those stitches down a little and do the same for the second toe. You can either do it with another ball of yarn or the same one from the other end; if I use the other end I like to put the yarn in a cake (meaning winding it up with a ball winder). I usually wind the yarn into a cake because the toe that comes out of the center of the cake I can put face down because it pulls out nicely from the bottom while the other end goes round and round the top of the cake... that way the yarn doesn't get tangled up. I then do the increases for the toes; work up the foot and so on; you get the idea. Like I said this works the easiest for me. I've been doing those Hexi-puffs the same way for the beekeeper quilt made from left over sock yarn.
Just have fun with it! Many socks blessings!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I did this and it is a learning process and it made my smile when I accomplished it soo much fun to see how it comes together...keep on keeping on !!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

This is a great site for free sock patterns. http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns2/socks/Sock_Index.html


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

If you really want to do some extreme sock knitting take at look at this! It is 2 socks at one time ... one inside the other!! http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/FEATextreme2in1.html


----------



## sist (Oct 29, 2011)

catbordhi.com/books/cats-sweet-tomato-heel-socks------I just down loaded this book,very interesting,lots of beautiful sock patterns and a new way to do a heel,you may find this helpful.

good luck


----------



## blkeeney (Jul 18, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> I go a book on knitting sock toe up and two at a time. It sounds great but I'm afraid I won't be able to follow the directions. Plus how do you keep the yarn from tangling. Also the cast on looks iffy. Has anyone tried this. I just completed a pair of socks and did them both at the same time but on different needles but not toe up. Has anyone tried this?


I have just a couple weeks ago made two pairs this way. At first it takes a little getting used to, but it's really a great technique. Watch the videos on utube, watch them several times, having your needles and yarn to practice a bit as you go. My first time, I cast on the stitches and did two rows....then ripped and started over, 3 times, just to get the "feel" of it before I did it for real. My socks turned out perfectly. I'll never go back to another way.
Hang in there, and play with it and you'll more than likely love it too.


----------



## KBfibers (May 12, 2011)

That is awsome!! Loved looking at that... perhaps I'll give it wirl someday.


----------



## marafish (Feb 7, 2011)

There is learning curve, as there are with most things. I am dyslexic and consider two at a time toe up socks as physical/mental therapy. One trick which I don't think has been mentioned lately is to put the yarn balls in zip lock bags and place them on your right and left sides (e.g. in pockets of a jacket or vest). When you finish a round, check that the yarns are not twisted.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> If you really want to do some extreme sock knitting take at look at this! It is 2 socks at one time ... one inside the other!! http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/FEATextreme2in1.html


That makes my brain hurt!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I have her E book for the STH...love it...when I get time I will explore some of those patterns.



sist said:


> catbordhi.com/books/cats-sweet-tomato-heel-socks------I just down loaded this book,very interesting,lots of beautiful sock patterns and a new way to do a heel,you may find this helpful.
> 
> good luck


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> I am doing toe up also. Yes cast on was a learning curve. I like the Turkish CO, (youtube)
> My book is Melissa Morgan Oakes.
> Doing 2 at a time isn't that hard. And once I get the toe knit a few inches, I put the ball of yarn inside the toe and just keep knitting.
> I am not expert at knitting socks and still need help from the LYS Angel Lady, but I do prefer toe up so I can try the sock on and make sure it isn't too tight at the ankles and calf.
> ...


Love your idea of putting the yarn inside the toe! Soooo clever of you. The toe-up cast on is not at all hard once you figure it out. You are sort of making figure 8's. Either way, two at a time is the only way for me. I love being finished with both socks at the same time, whether toe-up or rib-down.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Maybe one of Silver's tutorials is clearer? Can't hurt to look at them. Scroll down to see them all.
> 
> http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/
> 
> Oh! She's put them all available as pdf downloads now! That's new! :-D


Thanks Jessica-Jean for the links!!!!! I want to try this short row method and see if I can do it and not have tiny holes. I don't know how to post links and I have challenges finding stuff when I search. I've never even thought to search for some of the stuff you post linjs for.

Here's a great big HUG from a grateful knitter!!!


----------



## JO JO (Jun 18, 2011)

yes, i'm trying them as we speak, they are the greatest. yarn doesn't get tangled if you flip your work at each round. first time doing two at a time toe up on one circular needle. try it you will like it get ur done jojo


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

wow very nice.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

WinkTattooLady said:


> THis is actually the ONLY way I've evr knit socks. It rocks for thsoe ADHD knitters, like myself, because you never have to go back and knit the second sock and they are always identical!
> 
> CAst on IS different, but seriously, once you get the hang of it, you'll wonder were it's been all your life!


Wow, very nice. I really want to learn this. Currently I use two sets of dpn's.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> If you really want to do some extreme sock knitting take at look at this! It is 2 socks at one time ... one inside the other!! http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/FEATextreme2in1.html


Thank you sooooo much for the link. I have been wanting to learn how they turn a heel with two at a time sock in a sock method,ever since I saw a you-tube tutorial of someone double knitting two socks, but I couldn't find anything on how to turn the heels. I know how to double knit, but not socks. I am so excited to figure this out!!!!! WOW! You just made my Day-Month- Year!!!

If anyone knows where a video link for turning the heels is I would love to see it too.


----------



## christelw (Nov 14, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> I think my knitting two at a time on seperate needles is the best idea. Maybe I can find a good toe up pattern and just do it that way


I am going to try this toe up method: 



But only after I finished my pair of socks. I'll let you know how it went. As for knitting two socks at the same timenahh, I don't think it's for me.

Then I found another great video about tow up here, have a look here: 



Now this looks easy to me.

Have a great and blessed week end
Christel


----------



## mollybygolly (Apr 15, 2011)

Please share what pattern that is, they are beautiful. Just last night after work came back to hotel and watched youtube and cast on for two at a time on one needle.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

I love doing two at a time socks with the magic loop method and will never go back to one at a time. It is so much fun to be done with both when I'm finished. My children like it best that way too. I don't mind untwisting the yarn every so often, it's worth the reward of two socks that are the same, being done at the same time!!! Don't give up and you'll get the feel for it.

It's wonderful to finish socks that fit perfect and it's easier to do that with the toe up method in my experience. I'm in the process of making my first pair of toe up socks and I love it!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, this is so great! She even reminds the students at the point when the yarn needs to be straightened out, to avoid tangles! Very short, to the point, effective. Thanks so much. I've down many socks w/DPN, cuffs to toe and recently did some caps on two circular needles. I appreciate this site, Thanks. Mrs. Mac



Jessica-Jean said:


> Maybe one of Silver's tutorials is clearer? Can't hurt to look at them. Scroll down to see them all.
> 
> http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/
> 
> Oh! She's put them all available as pdf downloads now! That's new! :-D


----------



## Mrs. Mac (Feb 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, just a thought, wonder if any of the sock knitters have tried Cat Bordhi's Sweet Tomato Heel. There is video for that, I haven't tried it yet, (am doing two toddler sweaters right now.) It looks so easy and i am a fan of Cat Bordhi anyway. I have her book, Socks Soar on Two Circular Needles .


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I have made a few pairs this way using the magic loop and I love it. Use the Judy Becker magic cast on. I have done the short row heel in Melissa Morgan-Oakes "Toe-up 2-at-a-Time Socks". Next pair I want to try Cat Bordhi's tomato heel. I watched the you tube video and it looks really cool.

I put each ball of yarn in a newspaper delivery bag and just untwist occasionally. You can control the twist by alternating turning your work clockwise and counter clockwise as you go from instep side to sole side.

Best thing is I don't have to keep notes and keep measuring to make sure the socks are even with each other.


----------



## GranMaPainter (Nov 16, 2011)

Try you tube, i've seen it there, with the magic loop,and if you have a ballwinder, you only need one ball of yarn.
Then no twisting.


----------



## nm lynn (Jul 8, 2011)

I knit all my socks toe up, two at a time, magic loop(40") and the best way I've found to stop yarn from tangling is to put both skeins side by side in a quart sized zip lock bag. I work always from the right hand side skein and as I turn the sock to work the other side, I turn the bag with both skeins in the same direction I turned the socks ( clockwise is my choice) This moves both skeins at once and now the 2nd ball is on right hand side of bag ready to work other side of sock.


----------



## grammagwen217 (Feb 4, 2011)

I used to knit socks cuff down until I bought the Magic Loop toe up two at a time. Now, that's the way to go for me. I also do Cat Bordhi's tomato heel. I love learning new things and ways to do things. Yes, it takes a lot of practice and tinking, but once mastered, I love it. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## lads (Nov 17, 2011)

I have the book Toe Up 2 at a Time by Melissa Morgan-Oakes and I love it!!!! I find her instructions very clear and easy to follow. Also if you have any trouble check out utube for videos.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I was feeling really good about trying this until your last line "This is not for the faint of heart." But this weekend I am bound and determined that I will start a fake pair of socks. Fake because I am using yarn that I don't care about so if I decide to do a token burning of them half way through, I won't feel like I wasted money. If I like them, I will be inspired to go buy some good yarn. Hoping for the later of course.


StitchDesigner said:


> I do wish I could get you ladies into my living room. I know how to do two-at-a-time toe-up socks. One trick is some skillful yarn movements to keep the two strands from tangling. I do not have that problem when I move the yarn properly. Also, go to YouTube and look up Judy's Magic Cast On. This is the one I prefer. Follow her step by step. It's really easy. Of course, this is not for the faint of heart. :lol:


----------



## sam43616 (Jul 28, 2011)

I have knitted sweater parts all at once so they would all be the same length as well as both sleeves at once. you just knit as you would one piece and when you turn you make sure to turn the yarn too so it doesn't twist. Hope that helps a little


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

Both of these tutorials are great.


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

christelw said:


> carrottop71 said:
> 
> 
> > I think my knitting two at a time on seperate needles is the best idea. Maybe I can find a good toe up pattern and just do it that way
> ...


Thanks Christelw


----------



## gkleing3 (Aug 30, 2011)

I love two at a time, toe up on two circulars. It's the only way I knit socks. To keep the yarn from tangling I put a safety pin on the toe of one sock (I call it the first sock, it's when I count rounds and/or start chart for the pattern) Evey time you get to the end of your 1/2 round you turn your work towards the pin. That means each time you turn you are turning in the opposite direction and it keep the two yarns from twisting around each other. It's easier to see than to explain, but trust me, it works!
I'm sure I learned the method in Queen Kahuna, as I did the whole two at a time. toe up etc., think.
Happy Sock Knitting


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm on my third pair of two-at-a-time, toe-up socks, magic loop, and Judy's Magic Cast-on. I love this method. Yes, there is some twisting of the yarn, but that really doesn't bother me. I just un-twist when needed. I taught myself so I know it can be done. I am really enjoying knitting socks. The pair I'm working on is for me! My DD was disappointed when I told her. She then said, "Well, I want mine done in this blue." Guess I'll get started!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

I bought yarn bras for the skeins I was using for two-at-a-time socks. I had to untwist every round, but got used to it. Keeping any stray ends contained with the yarn bra helped. I used a reinforcing thread at the heels and stuck the bobbin with the reinforcemnt thread inside the bra with the skein.


----------



## Sandy3598 (Jan 30, 2011)

I love toe up socks. I especially like toe up on two circs. I just ventured to two up, two at a time, two circulars. It is really not that difficult to follow, the pattern is the same you are knitting both socks at the same time. The trick in keeping the working yarn untangled is to turn clockwise and then counterclockwise. The other trick is to remember to drop you working yarn when moving to the other sock. I haven't mastered that yet, so I keep an eye on the strands and when they get crossed I turn my work around. Youtube has some really good videos if you get confused.


----------



## Sarah KW (Mar 31, 2011)

I love toe up on 1 needle, it finally makes sense to me. The first few rows are torture I will admit. I keep yarn for each sock in seperate bags and untwist when it gets too tight.


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

Me too, just learned Eye of Partridge and love it. Knitting one at a time is fine with me. I knit to relax and enjoy as I learn new things. Dreamweaver has great ideas. :thumbup:


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you for that address--just returned from there. This was exactly what I was looking for, ever since I saw the pic on the WWI-history site 
http//www.historylink.org/index.cfm?DisplayPage=output.cfm
Great sense of humor!


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> If you really want to do some extreme sock knitting take at look at this! It is 2 socks at one time ... one inside the other!! http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall06/FEATextreme2in1.html


oops; correction(left out the colon):
http://www.historylink.org/index.cfm?DisplayPage=output.cfm
Thanks m2hvnfn


----------



## wetfeet2 (Sep 14, 2011)

fun site! thanks so much.



m2hvnfn said:


> This is a great site for free sock patterns. http://www.straw.com/cpy/patterns2/socks/Sock_Index.html


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you for the info. I checked it out and I like it. I think I'll try it soon. I never heard of it before. Hope your knitting is going well. God bless you. Happy Thanksgiving. I'm giving Thanks I found KP when I did. You all have been such a blessing!!!



Mrs. Mac said:


> Jessica-Jean, just a thought, wonder if any of the sock knitters have tried Cat Bordhi's Sweet Tomato Heel. There is video for that, I haven't tried it yet, (am doing two toddler sweaters right now.) It looks so easy and i am a fan of Cat Bordhi anyway. I have her book, Socks Soar on Two Circular Needles .


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> I go a book on knitting sock toe up and two at a time. It sounds great but I'm afraid I won't be able to follow the directions. Plus how do you keep the yarn from tangling. Also the cast on looks iffy. Has anyone tried this. I just completed a pair of socks and did them both at the same time but on different needles but not toe up. Has anyone tried this?


Once you get the foot a couple of inches long, tuck the appropriate yarn ball in the foot and work from it there.


----------



## angle (Mar 20, 2011)

www.KnittingKorner.com is a sight where you can order instructional DVDs. Nenah Galati has 3 sock DVDs. Socks are knitted 2 at a time, using circular needles.


----------



## LisaBassney (Jun 10, 2011)

I have knit two pair of socks from the toe up and am working on third pair. I used this web to learn Judy's Magic Cast on. 



I used sock yarn for the first pair and that worked very well doing both at same time. The second pair I did in a random stripe with worsted weight and the four strands of yarn did tangle, so I worked on the first thru the toe increases, then started second and continued half way to the ankle. They were for my husband's size 11 feet and it worked well to have him try them on. I would alternate them for several inches and then do heel on one, before starting heel on second. Alternating several inches on leg allowed me to finish them almost the same time. I have not done top down, but since I hate to hand sew - toe up works great for me.


----------



## lovie219 (Oct 2, 2011)

Just this morning i practiced Judy's Magic Cast on, after reading a forum group on Raverly, using Dpn's. And although im only knitting 1 sock at the moment, i like it. I am not sure if 2 socks can be done on dpn's, but its alright, i'm learning and thats all that matters ;o)


----------



## Janice Barrett (Apr 2, 2011)

I do toe up socks, two at a time. all the time. The yarn doesn't get tangled. I use 2 circular needles. One for the sole of the sock and one for the instep. Nice to get them done at the same time and the same length.


----------



## Janice Barrett (Apr 2, 2011)

I do toe up socks, two at a time. all the time. The yarn doesn't get tangled. I use 2 circular needles. One for the sole of the sock and one for the instep. Nice to get them done at the same time and the same length.


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

This site has been a blessing to me too. It is great having a network of knitting friends. I am interested in the tomato heel and will check your source. Right now I am in the middle of making a sweater pattern. Wish me luck. Top down raglan sleeve with the seed sts. down front edge followed by the double diamond, and cables on the sleeves. She also wants the seed st. as a border on loose sleeves and at hem. Sometimes I wish grandchildren wouldn't be so exact in what they want. But I wouldn't trade her for the world. She keeps my mind oung.


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi Dreamweaver! Southern Knitter here. I finished the hooded scarf you lold me about and it is perfect. Thanks so muuch and have a Happy Thanksgiving. As soon as I finish knitting this sweater which she has designed I plan to make some more hoold scarfs for grandchildren. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wetfeet2 (Sep 14, 2011)

there is a current thread called 'extreme sock knitting' which might be of interest to you. its in the links and resources section. two at a time on dpns would be possible with this method.



lovie219 said:


> Just this morning i practiced Judy's Magic Cast on, after reading a forum group on Raverly, using Dpn's. And although im only knitting 1 sock at the moment, i like it. I am not sure if 2 socks can be done on dpn's, but its alright, i'm learning and thats all that matters ;o)


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I am doing two socks at a time -- separate dpns -- alternating between socks. They should be sthe same length when I finish. Also, I am going to use Cat's (can't spell her last name --Bhordi) sweet tomato heel to see if I like it. I have watched the video twice. Might not be as reinforced as the slip stitch heel I usually use.


----------



## lovie219 (Oct 2, 2011)

ty ;o) i will look for that thread!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

LBush1144 said:


> I am doing two socks at a time -- separate dpns -- alternating between socks. They should be sthe same length when I finish. Also, I am going to use Cat's (can't spell her last name --Bhordi) sweet tomato heel to see if I like it. I have watched the video twice. Might not be as reinforced as the slip stitch heel I usually use.


Cat also has a "padded sweet tomato heel" that uses the slip stitch that you like. The link to a video is:


----------



## christelw (Nov 14, 2011)

Good morning knitters from a VERY wet and windy New Zealand.
That's what it is here, morning, wet and windy. It's supposed to be spring here, but it is more like autumn. It has been a pretty cold spring so far and nothing really wants to grow in the garden.
Most of you are probably still in a soft dreamland while I am going crazy here. I had already knitted about a cm past the heal, started from the cuff, and thought I'd try it on. The result? It was way too big so I unraveled the lot (practice makes perfect - right?) So now I am trying the toe up with tube in front of me (the link Lisa gave us). MY BRAIN DOESN'T WANT TO CONNECT WITH MY FINGERS!!! AAAAARRRGGGH
But I WILL get it - promise. 
Just thought I'd give you all a laugh
Wishing you all a great, dry and blessed week.


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

Good afternoon Christelw. It is 3:28 here in Wisconsin. A little cool 38 but nice. I'm working on a scarf for my daughter for 
Christmas.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought I was doing well learning to knit socks from the toe up using the figure 8 cast on. 
I've heard a lot of people say the yarn gets tangled. That's the main reason I don't like doing fairisle. As it doesn't make the sock knitting go any faster, I think I'll stay with the one at a time method.


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> I thought I was doing well learning to knit socks from the toe up using the figure 8 cast on.
> I've heard a lot of people say the yarn gets tangled. That's the main reason I don't like doing fairisle. As it doesn't make the sock knitting go any faster, I think I'll stay with the one at a time method.


I put my balls of yarn in custard dishes and just adjust them before each section and do not find this a problem at all.


----------



## christelw (Nov 14, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> I thought I was doing well learning to knit socks from the toe up using the figure 8 cast on.
> I've heard a lot of people say the yarn gets tangled. That's the main reason I don't like doing fairisle. As it doesn't make the sock knitting go any faster, I think I'll stay with the one at a time method.


What I like with this method is that there is absolutely now seem. And yes - I cracked it - yayyy See - all you have to do is persevere.

Have a great week
Christel


----------



## christelw (Nov 14, 2011)

Caroleesue said:


> Good afternoon Christelw. It is 3:28 here in Wisconsin. A little cool 38 but nice. I'm working on a scarf for my daughter for
> Christmas.


Good afternoon Caroleesue. Is it Monday or still Sunday in your part of the world?


----------



## christelw (Nov 14, 2011)

christelw said:


> Good morning knitters from a VERY wet and windy New Zealand.
> That's what it is here, morning, wet and windy. It's supposed to be spring here, but it is more like autumn. It has been a pretty cold spring so far and nothing really wants to grow in the garden.
> Most of you are probably still in a soft dreamland while I am going crazy here. I had already knitted about a cm past the heal, started from the cuff, and thought I'd try it on. The result? It was way too big so I unraveled the lot (practice makes perfect - right?) So now I am trying the toe up with tube in front of me (the link Lisa gave us). MY BRAIN DOESN'T WANT TO CONNECT WITH MY FINGERS!!! AAAAARRRGGGH
> But I WILL get it - promise.
> ...


Well - brain did connect to fingers in the end and the toe part is now done - yesss :!:


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello from Chattanooga, Tennessee. Don't know if you have heard about the Chattanooga Choo Choo. A song from the 50's. I know what you mean about socks tooooooooooooo big. I am learning that after I knit the cuff (rib area) the next row before dividing for the heel I decrease about 4 or 5 stitches (evenally spaced). That way I have plenty of around the leg and the socks fit snug to the foot. It works great on my husbands socks too. Because of circulation problems he needs more leg room. Have a blessed Thanksgiving.

Sometimes I think my name should be rip and stitch.


----------



## christelw (Nov 14, 2011)

Southern Knitter said:


> Hello from Chattanooga, Tennessee. Don't know if you have heard about the Chattanooga Choo Choo. A song from the 50's. I know what you mean about socks tooooooooooooo big. I am learning that after I knit the cuff (rib area) the next row before dividing for the heel I decrease about 4 or 5 stitches (evenally spaced). That way I have plenty of around the leg and the socks fit snug to the foot. It works great on my husbands socks too. Because of circulation problems he needs more leg room. Have a blessed Thanksgiving.
> 
> Sometimes I think my name should be rip and stitch.


What an excellent idea. Thanks for that. I like my cuffs a bit wider too. That was all I needed to do - unravel the heal part and decrease. Well, I know for the future. I do love the toe up method and probably do it like that all the time now. See how the heal goes. I like the yoyo heal, on the German internet I read it called the boomerang heal also. I think it might be the turn around heal?


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

christelw said:


> Caroleesue said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon Christelw. It is 3:28 here in Wisconsin. A little cool 38 but nice. I'm working on a scarf for my daughter for
> ...


It is still Sunday.


----------



## christelw (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh - it's Monday here and almost lunch time and I'd better get going. Spent the whole morning on this chair, mind you, I did get that toe up started and finished and it is absolutely beasty out there.


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

christelw said:


> Oh - it's Monday here and almost lunch time and I'd better get going. Spent the whole morning on this chair, mind you, I did get that toe up started and finished and it is absolutely beasty out there.


Sounds like a good day to sit and knit. Hope you have a fireplace to keep the chill off. It is so nice to sit by the fire and knit.


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

Boomarang sounds like something I would like to try. I am about to finish a cuff now. I think I will try to find some imformation before I start the heel. I just heard about the tomato heel and not boomarang. So many wonderful choices. I have been known to make my socks one with one heel and another heel pattern on the other sock. What fun we can have. It is our sock and we can make it like we want it.


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

Southern Knitter said:


> Boomarang sounds like something I would like to try. I am about to finish a cuff now. I think I will try to find some imformation before I start the heel. I just heard about the tomato heel and not boomarang. So many wonderful choices. I have been known to make my socks one with one heel and another heel pattern on the other sock. What fun we can have. It is our sock and we can make it like we want it.


I like the sock with the design in the heel. Just what we need to complicate the issue.


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

I saw it on 3 sleeves to the wind


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I did go back and review Cat's STH and will do the padded version. I am about ready to start the heels on both! Progress has been very good, but with holidays, I will have to put knitting away part of the time.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I did go back and review Cat's STH and will do the padded version. I am about ready to start the heels on both! Progress has been very good, but with holidays, I will have to put knitting away part of the time.


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

Where or what is 3 sleeves to the wind?


----------



## christelw (Nov 14, 2011)

Southern Knitter said:


> Boomarang sounds like something I would like to try. I am about to finish a cuff now. I think I will try to find some imformation before I start the heel. I just heard about the tomato heel and not boomarang. So many wonderful choices. I have been known to make my socks one with one heel and another heel pattern on the other sock. What fun we can have. It is our sock and we can make it like we want it.


Yes, that way it's easy to know which one is right and left hahahaha
:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## DianaS (Sep 20, 2011)

I have just turned the corner on the pair I am making! (I have finished the heels!) I find that I am enjoying this technique and am finishing my socks in good time. I pause every few rows to make sure my yarn is not tangled, and I notice if I am careful about the direction I turn my work, it doesn't get too bad anyway. The cast on took some practice. Make sure you always wrap the needles to make a purl-type bump on the bottom of the two needles.


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

Southern Knitter said:


> Where or what is 3 sleeves to the wind?


It''s a free knitting pattern site associated with knitting paradise.


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

So is it 3sleeves.com. I will try and see.


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

Southern Knitter said:


> So is it 3sleeves.com. I will try and see.


3 Sleeves to the wind.com


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

reviewed tomato heel, padded & otherwise; yo-yo/boomerang heel--'vairy interresting', jawoll! is there a specific website, or how do I get on se Kraut internet? just frogged the end-ribbing on a pair of pedicure socks--adding toes ([email protected] a X--2 sets of dpns) because I decided, that it was a waste of wool yarn. mostly dark--44 F in PA; pulling allnighter [nightowl w./a.m. appt.) have a Tante Christel b./Wuerzburg,DE. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## christelw (Nov 14, 2011)

hannabavaria said:


> reviewed tomato heel, padded & otherwise; yo-yo/boomerang heel--'vairy interresting', jawoll! is there a specific website, or how do I get on se Kraut internet? just frogged the end-ribbing on a pair of pedicure socks--adding toes ([email protected] a X--2 sets of dpns) because I decided, that it was a waste of wool yarn. mostly dark--44 F in PA; pulling allnighter [nightowl w./a.m. appt.) have a Tante Christel b./Wuerzburg,DE. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


Here is a youtube link for the bumerangferse (heel). Is in se Deutsche language so tuff if you can't speak German 



And here is another link, also in Deutsch and not video:
http://www.lanagrossa.de/service/stricktipps/stricktipp_socken-mit-jojo-ferse.html
Sats how you get to se Deutsche internet


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

christelw said:


> hannabavaria said:
> 
> 
> > reviewed tomato heel, padded & otherwise; yo-yo/boomerang heel--'vairy interresting', jawoll! is there a specific website, or how do I get on se Kraut internet? just frogged the end-ribbing on a pair of pedicure socks--adding toes ([email protected] a X--2 sets of dpns) because I decided, that it was a waste of wool yarn. mostly dark--44 F in PA; pulling allnighter [nightowl w./a.m. appt.) have a Tante Christel b./Wuerzburg,DE. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> ...


I'm handicapped. I don't understand the language.


----------



## christelw (Nov 14, 2011)

Caroleesue said:


> christelw said:
> 
> 
> > hannabavaria said:
> ...


I'm pretty sure that the boomerang/yoyo heel is the same as the turn around heel. The one you see in bought socks. The Germans just call it boomerang or yoyo heel, they spell yoyo with a j so jojo heel.


----------



## Southern Knitter (Jun 3, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to all and keep the needle moving! :thumbup:


----------



## lindakaren (Apr 22, 2011)

One at a time! I don't think it takes any less time doing two. And, there's no tangling and unraveling etc


----------



## Caroleesue (Aug 26, 2011)

Southern Knitter said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all and keep the needle moving! :thumbup:


Thanks Souther Knitter. Happy Thanksgiving to you too and to all our Happy Knitters.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

christelw said:


> Caroleesue said:
> 
> 
> > christelw said:
> ...


Thank you ladies, both, for the links. Language no problem-- if I can be of help, just ask; my PC on the other hand is a little 'Fritzy'. You heard of the YaYa Sisters--the German version w./a 'J' : The Ja Ja 's [smilies not working on hol.s?]
Finished the toes from the same ball--no tangles

   :shock: oh, there they are!


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm disappointed to find the link no longer works. Any chance you have the updated link? 


Jessica-Jean said:


> Maybe one of Silver's tutorials is clearer? Can't hurt to look at them. Scroll down to see them all.
> 
> http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/
> 
> Oh! She's put them all available as pdf downloads now! That's new! :-D


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

I got the book by Melissa Oakes for knitting sox two at a time. I figure it out but my yarn got so twisted I just quit and ripped them out. Back to one at a time on the magic loop.


----------



## ThePaintedSock (Sep 6, 2011)

THe cast on is something to take in over video.

Now, I wouldn't be without. But admittedly, it was a bit hairy at first.

tangling yarn: keep an eye on it until you get to the point where you can put the ball in the sock.


----------

